# Outreach trainers



## Safety-Guy (Mar 10, 2006)

Are there any other Outreach Trainers on the board?
I am an Outreach Trainer for both 10 and 30 hour courses in General Industry and Construction.
This would be a great forum for networking with the varied backgrounds and areas of expertise all of us share. We each have our strong points, Mine being Electrical, NFPA70E, Subparts K (1926) and S (1910).


----------



## orozko (Feb 17, 2006)

*Outreach trainer*

Hey there, I am a OSHA outreach trainer, in CFR 1926 (Construction).


----------



## Safety-Guy (Mar 10, 2006)

Glasd to hear it, I am Outreach trainer for 29CFR1910 and 29CFR1926


----------



## orozko (Feb 17, 2006)

*Outreach trainer*

I am a trainer in CFR 1926. Do you have any advice for me? I am only 22 and sometimes i feel discouraged about my age in the type of field i am in.....


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

You should contact local social service agency's, they are big in Outreaching.


----------



## Safety-Guy (Mar 10, 2006)

orozko said:
 

> I am a trainer in CFR 1926. Do you have any advice for me? I am only 22 and sometimes i feel discouraged about my age in the type of field i am in.....


Your teaching style, not your age will make or break you. Teach every chance you get. It is nice to see trainers your age, because your generation is the future.
As you know an outreach trainer can make $45-$1000 an hour or more. You have choseen a great profession. You should try and get into the 500 class as it opens more doors for you to gain experience and income


----------



## orozko (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks, I currently obtain a 500 valid till 2010. I am trying to get more certifications in the future like a CSHO, and a CHST. It kinda tough at the moment because at the same time I go partime evening clases to finish up my A.S. in Construction Mangement. I really appreciate the advice. Thanks again.


----------



## Spot (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi
My first day here, just found this website
I am an 1926 outreach trainer from the Syracuse NY (USA) area. I am currently on a job in Northern Washington for the summer as their OSHSO. I am a safety officer with a large (world wide) const/eng firm.


----------



## orozko (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome to the board


----------

